# Fastening the gaskets to a Silver Smoker?



## agmeyer (May 31, 2008)

Any advice for fastening the gasket around a door on a Silver Smoker?  I was thinking about using the Rutland Adhesive Cement and gluing the gasket to the door itself, any suggestions or opinions?   Should I use some metal clips or some other way of fastening besides the adhesive?  I would appreciate any and all opinions and suggestions.   Thanks.  Semper Fi.


----------



## seaham358 (May 31, 2008)

What gasket?? I have a Silver smoker and got no Gaskets???????????


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 1, 2008)

Never seen a gasket on a smoker door...


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Jun 1, 2008)

I think some high temp rtv silicon would do the trick I dont think it would contaminate anything once it dries. sounds like the smoker doesnt come with a gasket, but you would like to install one. did I get this right?


----------



## morkdach (Jun 1, 2008)

high temp rtv works fine give it a 24 hour cure time and give it a couple of seasons befor next feast works great you will like it.
just make sure surfaces are clean befor starting


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jun 1, 2008)

I looked for the gasket and couldnt get it except online and I didnt have time. I wouldnt exactly say instead, but I put a screw in the door lip and it forces the door shut tight(er). But still the lip up top is not air tight. Because I didnt really have a temperature loss problem I let it go. I saw one link where a guy reccomended throwing a welding blanket over the top to help with heat loss, I thought if I had a problem id probably go that route myself.


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 2, 2008)

My Silver Smoker's door isn't just perfect and might have been tweaked in the box at Home Depot.  I thought putting a gasket around the inside of the door would help seal it and make it easier to maintain a constant temperature.   I was just hoping someone else had this idea and I could borrow some experienced advice.   I think everyone is helping.  I bought some Rutland's adhesive and Silicone Sealant and will try to see if it works.   Either way I will post results.  Thanks again.  Semper Fi and Hoping to be making SMOKE.


----------



## kookie (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you get the flat tape gasket rope or the round style rope gasket?............. I think the flat tape gasket rope would be easier to make stay with the cement that comes with it...............I used the flat tape style when I mounted my sfb................Hope that helps.............


----------



## porkbone (Jun 3, 2008)

I used the rutland high temp sealant on my smoke chamber door.  Clean it well and put cooking oil on the door so the sealant doesn't stick.  I read that wax paper or parchment paper will work, but I tried both and no dice.  Just let the door rest on it's own weight. Let it cure before opening the door.  If it doesn't work, just peel it off and try again.

Roger


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 3, 2008)

The Rutland cement is designed for this specifically, so should work well. The secret to your success will be in prepping the area and keeping the gasket in place with a bit of pressure until it dries. I would clean very well with a good degreaser, maybe even sand a bit in the area. i would also use some sort of cleat (strip of wood, metal, whatever) over the entire strip of gasket, with as many clamps as you can find to hold it until it dries.


----------

